

Rails Rumble Retrospective - DesksNear.me - warren_s
http://blog.desksnear.me/post/1371325896/railsrumble-retrospective

======
ojbyrne
"We got a reasonable amount of sleep." Somebody should suggest that to Mike
Arrington and all the other "hack all night" proponents.

~~~
warren_s
This was partly out of necessity. I'm 32, I don't have the capacity to work
all night like I did 10 years ago! Anyone who tells you that an extra 4 or 5
hours rubbish code is better than 4-5 hours sleep is dreaming. If there's one
thing I've learned over the years, this is probably it.

------
acconrad
Ugh man I wish I did it this year! I really need to bring up my RoR chops...

~~~
kiba
Why limit to 48 hour rails contest?

I am trying a new tradition called "weekend blitz". The idea is that I create
a new rails app every weekend or so to expand and develop my rails chop as
well make me a deployment and monitoring master.

The hope is that most of the rails project will pay itself off in by 0.03
cents in revenue each day, and some will pay big from the start.

Nearing the end of the year domain hosting for each of the project, I either
decide to cull them by selling or keeping them and develop it further.
Eventually, it will narrow itself more and more to profitable enterprises.

~~~
warren_s
This is not a bad idea. You should check out the pluginaweek project, it's a
similar idea afaik.

